# Yucky Butter



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

I was at the local health food store and found some goat's butter and decided I would try it. I have never tasted anything worse in my life. I'm tellling you that I would have rather licked my buck's face than to eat this butter. It was a waste of $5 - I thought for sure it had expired, nope, 2/098...So disappointing - I forget the brand Weisminster maybe, I chucked it ASAP....I was thinking, boy wouldn't a cream separator be nice - no thanks.......I'll stick with my store bought regular old butter...


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

if you make your own butter it is good 
this is kinda like buying goat milk in the grocery store, it is nasty


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Oh yea, I made some goat butter once, after freezing little bits of cream I could get until I had enough and WOW, it was super! Perfectly white and very delicate and soft, with great flavor.


----------



## stacy adams (Oct 29, 2007)

Sondra said:


> if you make your own butter it is good
> this is kinda like buying goat milk in the grocery store, it is nasty


I was thinking the same thing! I saw some goatmilk butter the other day at Market Street and thought of giving it a try, but after looking at the price tag and remembering what the grocery store milk tasted like, I passed.. :ick


----------



## haeema (Jan 18, 2008)

My husband said that when the butter is made, if the milk isn't washed out of it good that it smells like vomit....... Beautiful picture..... He had a sister-in-law who made lots of butter but wouldn't wash it. It was okay if used within a day or two but was gross after that.


----------



## baileybunch (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks for the heads-up! I saw some in our co-op catalog. I'll pass. I have a cream separator but the excess milk I had was from two does whose milk didn't taste so good. Talk about nasty butter! Yick! I haven't worked up the courage to use the cream separator since...and we only have the one doe with good milk. )


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

I like butter that has gone a little sour. My wife thanks it's nasty but I like that whang !!! That's cow butter though I have never tried goat butter. :biggrin


----------

